# Any Members on a Board of Directors?



## ykedoodl (Sep 3, 2006)

General question:

How many TUG members are currently directors of a property? If you are a member of your timeshare's board of directors let us know. I also have a few questions below.

Just like to know: 

1). Which property?


2). When are your meetings?


3). Is the committment worthwhile or are you perhaps overwhelmed?


4). What's the mix of activity? 
Advisory? 
Financial? 
Operational? 
National? 
Local?


5). Would you consider repeating your term?


----------



## timeos2 (Sep 3, 2006)

*A great job to volunteer for*



			
				ykedoodl said:
			
		

> 1). Which property?



Two actually. Cypress Pointe Resort - Orlando, FL
                    Cove @ Yarmouth - West Yarmouth, MA




			
				ykedoodl said:
			
		

> 2). When are your meetings?



Cypress - 6 per year. January, March, May, August, October & December

Cove - 4 per year - March, June, September, November




			
				ykedoodl said:
			
		

> 3). Is the committment worthwhile or are you perhaps overwhelmed?



It is a real job for me but I enjoy it (most of the time).  




			
				ykedoodl said:
			
		

> 4). What's the mix of activity?



Advisory? 
Financial? 
Operational? 
National? 
Local?

Both Boards are very hands on and set the policy for the resorts. We dig into financial issues and become familiar with capital projects in great detail. 

Operationally we are oversight and leave the day to day to our great Managers.  

Some Board members have been involved with organizations or court procedings. We have all at some point participated in local functions around the resort.  




			
				ykedoodl said:
			
		

> 5). Would you consider repeating your term?



Yes.


----------

